# do you like it or not? why why why~



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

do you like snails in your planted tank or not? what is best way to get rid of them? puffers, loaches, chemical stuffs(if you have shrimps, dont use it. it will kill your shrimps), lower your pH to 4.5~5.0 for a week or so. any other way to do? please share your experience! :lol: 

i HATE them. i dont have any snail population in my both planted tanks so far. it was couple snails inside my both tanks. i KILLED them right away. no more that tiny things there. :twisted:


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

I have some snails in all my tanks, they seem to come with plants.

I think of them as part of the natural biology of the system.

I keep them from getting out of hand by squishing any that start to get to big. The fish love to eat them, they never float all the way to the bottom.

CD


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I love them. They serve their purpose in the eco-system. They stir up the substrate, eat some algae, etc. I've found that clown loaches will eat the small ones and will do a great job on population control. I take the bigger ones that I don't want and squash them for the fish or throw them out in a bird feeder for the birds to enjoy.

Matt


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't mind them, as long as they don't get too numerous. I also like to squish them when I think I have too many and the fish do love them. I figure they also eat a little algae and that's always a plus.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have plenty of snails, heck I even paid for mine 

I purchased some nerite snails for my low light tank. MTS snails come flooding out of the substrate at night time in my high light tank. It's quite a sight to see thousands of little snails all over everything if I turn the lights on during the night cycle.

My loaches have kept regular snails out of the high light tank however they are unable to cope with the MTS that hide under the substrate. They never reach adulthood however, thank god!

Luckily however I have yet to have a plant eating snail, they do eat away at dying leaves but that actually helps.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont mind the MTS at all, and the ramshorn snails arent really too bothersome unless they get out of hand. My three yo-yo loaches keep the population way down. I havent seen any in a while.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

have anyone seen loaches eating snails in front of you? do loaches really eat snails? i have three small dwarf loaches in my tank, so they hungry everyday? :lol:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have never actually seen my yo-yo loaches eating snails. Before I got them I had a huge population of ramshorn snails. After I got them I started finding empty shells all over the tank and now I no longer have a snail problem


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi. I just think they're really not aesthetic.


----------

